# Is anyone finding its running slowly?



## summerdays (10 Jul 2010)

I'm trying to browse the forum on a notebook but for me anyway, the forum is running very very slowly ... I click on a topic and it just hangs ... then seems to mark that I've read that thread. Is anyone else having a similar problem or is it something at my end - though my other windows seem to be functioning fine.


----------



## Muddyfox (10 Jul 2010)

I'm finding it slower than the old forum as well ... and when i use the back button the page always times out ?

Simon


----------



## Davidc (10 Jul 2010)

Haven't had any problems - yet.


----------



## HaloJ (10 Jul 2010)

It's screaming along using Chrome.


----------



## potsy (10 Jul 2010)

Definately running slower than the old one but not by much,I'm on a netbook too. No time out issues though when going back.
Still finding the smileys a bit hit and miss though


----------



## Gerry Attrick (10 Jul 2010)

For me, the new forum runs faster than the old one. Using Firefox 3.6.6


----------



## potsy (10 Jul 2010)

HaloJ said:


> It's screaming along using Chrome.



Just installed Chrome on my netbook,you're right is is fast  never changed the browser before,does this mean I'm stuck with it or can you easily swap between the 2? 
Yes I am a technophobe


----------



## HaloJ (10 Jul 2010)

potsy said:


> HaloJ said:
> 
> 
> > It's screaming along using Chrome.
> ...



You can chose which ever you wish. Personally I rather like chrome but it is lacking in some areas. I have to load Firefox every time I want to upload to Garmin Connect, for example.


----------



## HLaB (10 Jul 2010)

potsy said:


> HaloJ said:
> 
> 
> > It's screaming along using Chrome.
> ...



I run both IE8 and Firefox on this lap top. I use Firefox 99% of the time and its my default browser for any links in documents but thats the only restriction one has to be the default but you can choose to use the other.


----------



## guitarpete247 (10 Jul 2010)

Muddyfox said:


> I'm finding it slower than the old forum as well ... and when i use the back button the page always times out ?
> 
> Simon



I also found back gives me "Timed out". I've had this before on some other sites in the past. So I don't use back I use "View New Content" and no probs  .


----------



## summerdays (11 Jul 2010)

Well I use Google Chrome anyway ... so it isn't the browser ... I'm on the main PC at the moment also running Chrome. After a while it seemed to run better - definitely running fine this morning on the PC. I'll maybe see if it occurs again and start to see if there is any pattern.


----------



## summerdays (11 Jul 2010)

Well for what ever reason - it seems to be having problems again ... trying to open page 2 or page 3 of Hit and Run thread ... its failing to do it and I've been getting that circle on the tab at the top of the window now for the last 7 minutes.... whereas cc is working in this window. Any clues...?

Plus - although it won't display the page - it has marked it as read.

Plus Plus - it won't open that thread on this window either...?


----------



## Shaun (12 Jul 2010)

summerdays said:


> Well for what ever reason - it seems to be having problems again ... trying to open page 2 or page 3 of Hit and Run thread ... its failing to do it and I've been getting that circle on the tab at the top of the window now for the last 7 minutes.... whereas cc is working in this window. Any clues...?
> 
> Plus - although it won't display the page - it has marked it as read.
> 
> Plus Plus - it won't open that thread on this window either...?




There are some instances where a thread will lock-up due to malformed BBCode during the conversion process.

Can you let me know the thread URL and I'll take a look at it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## summerdays (12 Jul 2010)

This was the thread:
http://www.cyclechat.net/index.php?...__hl__hit+and+run__fromsearch__1#entry1324336
though I can get in now.


----------



## goo_mason (12 Jul 2010)

Painfully slow on my work PC right now (13:18 on 12/7/10). It's almost like being on dial-up. Doing anything - clicking on a topic, attempting to scroll down the page etc - takes forever. 

XP machine, Intel P4 3.0Ghz with 2Gb RAM.
Browser: IE7

(Was working fine at home last night on my Vista machine running the latest version of Firefox, so maybe IE or IE7-related?)


----------



## g00se (12 Jul 2010)

Hi Sean,

Just wondering if you are using any caching or PHP accelerator tools? If it's of any use, I've done a lot of work with optimizing PHP sites (with lots of javascript and database round trips) so could offer some recommendations if you haven't gone down that path yet.

Cheers


----------



## g00se (12 Jul 2010)

It sounds like it could be javascript related. The more javascript-heavy a site is, the more older versions of browsers will suffer. Firefox 3.6 and Chrome are the fastest common browsers at the moment. IE6 and IE7 will drag. The mobile skin may help as that will probably have less javascript involved.


----------



## g00se (12 Jul 2010)

g00se said:


> Hi Sean,



Sorry - Shaun.


----------

